# Any good furry chat rooms?



## Amethyst star (Sep 1, 2014)

Not for RP,just to have casual chats and hang out


----------



## KyryK (Sep 1, 2014)

I think my friend runs a few furry IRC channels, no idea what they're called though. I'll ask him about them when i next see him.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 1, 2014)

Try these

Edit: Oh wait, you asked for good chat rooms.


----------



## Yonk (Sep 1, 2014)

The furcast.fm Xana Broadcasting chat is always open
Not only when the radio's streaming!


----------



## Sar (Sep 1, 2014)

Amethyst star said:


> Not for RP,just to have casual chats and hang out



>good
>Furry

Pick one. What you're asking for does not exist.


----------



## YenaHyena (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking for good, clean, chat with the best furs in the business?
Tell me about yourself and I might invite you to the best chatroom in the fandom, it's just that simple.
We mostly range in the age of 20's and early 30's.   I don't know your age, but teens tend not to like it there, fyi.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 3, 2014)

Good is an opinionative property, what I may consider good and what some of the other members on here are two different things. 
If your looking for a forum with a chat room attached that seems to always have 5-10 people into it, I'd suggest Furrypile, other then that you can almost always find people to chat with while artists are streaming on livestream via fa or some other method.


----------



## Amethyst star (Sep 3, 2014)

YenaHyena said:


> Looking for good, clean, chat with the best furs in the business?
> Tell me about yourself and I might invite you to the best chatroom in the fandom, it's just that simple.
> We mostly range in the age of 20's and early 30's.   I don't know your age, but teens tend not to like it there, fyi.


Well I like making new friends,some of my hobbies include drawing,singing,cosplay,dancing,video games,etc (I'm a hobbyist so I have tons of hobbies.I don't mind yiff persay,I like it but I just don't want all the conversations to revolve around that topic. In a few months I'll be 20 which is both exciting and scary at the same time. My favorite music genres are pop,rock,jazz,electronic music and a few others. Tbh I'm not the best at making long descriptions of myself it's honestly better if you asked questions directly or ge to know me through chat or whatever.


----------



## BamBamBambi (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi my name is Bam I'm a 29yo gay panda who is newish to the wonderful world of furrys. And am looking to make new friends and learn more


----------

